# Handloading Question regarding 45 M&P



## kchamp (Mar 28, 2013)

Are handloads ok in the M&Ps? A friend of mine shoots Glocks and he says they frown on reloads. Are they ok in the M&Ps? I'm talking light loads for everyday plinking, not heavy defensive loads.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

kchamp said:


> Are handloads ok in the M&Ps? A friend of mine shoots Glocks and he says they frown on reloads. Are they ok in the M&Ps? I'm talking light loads for everyday plinking, not heavy defensive loads.


Not sure if your friend is referring to the use of lead bullets in the Glock, or the so-called "Glocked" brass. I think it's best to avoid lead bullets in the Glock's polygonal barrel, but many people are reloading lots of rounds for their Glocks (some are even using lead.)

It's perfectly ok to reload for the M&P, even using lead projectiles.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Reloading is generally frowned on by manufacturers because of quality control or ignorance on the reloader's part.Kind of ironic because the factories screw up new ammo.The difference is a factory screwup will get you a new gun,if you screw up you're out the gun with no recourse for any warranty.

Glock does not like lead shot down their barrels,it isn't a polygonal bore issue but the cut of the chamber.The transition from the chamber to leade is a sharp angle that will build up with lead,whereas HK has a smoother transition and instead prefers you not to shoot lead.Poly bores are much more sensitive to lead buildup than traditional rifling,so you really need to know how to build a load that doesn't leave lead buildup and clean the barrel after every few hundred rounds.A few more bucks for plated bullets cures the problem.

Your gun will be fine,if you're going to shoot lead pick a bullet .001 over groove diameter and talk to the manufacturer about the proper hardness for the velocity range you want to be in.Also make sure they use a quality lube,if the lube is cheap or doesn't stay in the groove during shipping the end of your bore will lead badly,if the bore is leading bad out of the chamber your hardness is too high or the bullet is too small in diameter causing gas blowby to melt the lead until it obturates and seals the bore.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a rare gun manufacturer that doesn't have a clause that voids your warranty if you use reloads. So any ammo related damage is your problem. Not a big deal, really, if you're confident in your process. 
I've seen some seriously irresponsible reloaders, I certainly wouldn't want to be held to account for the results of their "product" if I were a firearms manufacturer.
The limitations specifically associated with Glocks (see above) do not apply to the S&W M&P series.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have put thousands of lead rounds thru my M&P45 and it just keeps asking for more. It likes copper also but doesn't care if it's not.


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Same here, I picked up an M&P .45 a couple months a go and it hasn't made a fuss yet.


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

My MP45 4" barrel, gets a steady diet of lead reloads.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

all357mag said:


> My MP45 4" barrel, gets a steady diet of lead reloads.


I bought one of these at the end of 2011. Full size with the 4" barrel, it is a gem. At the time of purchase, I had the Apex Tactical DCAEK installed but when I got it home, I removed the stronger trigger spring that comes with that kit and re-installed the factory OEM spring. This returned a 5 pound trigger pull, as opposed to the 6.5 pound pull with the Apex trigger spring, and is just right for my needs. Great break for the second stage.... very 1911-like.


----------

